# Craig's List Cincinnati "SAWMILL WOOD $1000 OBO (WARREN COUNTY)"



## Urbicide (Oct 11, 2008)

Is someone dreaming?

SAWMILL WOOD $1000 OBO (WARREN COUNTY)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-10-11, 9:33PM EDT



I have four Oak trees 13'-16' long and about 20"-22" wide. Not diameter but across. They are about 240 board feet. Also I have one Cherry 16' by 18" and one Walnut 16' by 16". They are all straight and with little to no knots. I have never sold sawmill quality wood and would also love some information on local prices and help. I can and would rather deliver to where you are. Will only take cash. Please email me, thanks Jesse. 




Location: WARREN COUNTY 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 875738827


----------

